# Happy dogs Turn it up



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/DePFiF-nNoE

If this doesn't put a smile on your face. Give up. :

Happy trails make happy tails.
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you.
I like it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> http://youtu.be/DePFiF-nNoE
> 
> If this doesn't put a smile on your face. Give up. :
> 
> ...


 That video has just cheered me up for the day, I loved the swimming cat....


----------

